# Gibson in the grass!



## imagesliveon (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's a shot I took this afternoon...

Gibson 1960 Reissue..

All comments welcome! 




2006 Gibson Custom Shop 1960 Reissue by imagesliveon, on Flickr

Simon


----------



## Bo4key (Nov 25, 2012)

The lighting on the body is nice, but it seems to fall off toward the headstock. I like the contrast of the body against the weathered wood.


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 25, 2012)

I agree with the above, and love Gibson, very nice guitar, I play a Takamine now. Alot more affordable. Would love to play on that for a while.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a little guitar envy.  lol


----------



## Buckster (Nov 25, 2012)

Love the guitar and weathered wood background.  I think you should explore this more, but simplify somewhat, leaving the grass and leaves out of it and working the light more intentionally. That would be a beautiful candidate for a painting with light exercise ala Eric Curry too.


----------



## imagesliveon (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's another from the same set..




Gibson 1960 Reissue by imagesliveon, on Flickr

Regards


----------



## manaheim (Nov 25, 2012)

Bo4key said:


> The lighting on the body is nice, but it seems to fall off toward the headstock. I like the contrast of the body against the weathered wood.



My reaction exactly. So, +1.

Beautiful guitar.


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 25, 2012)

I like the second better. Good work and a nice instrument.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 25, 2012)

I like them both. Just tell me where you left that guitar in the grass, so I can go recover it. :lmao:


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice guitar. You've got some color issues with these. That's a Gibson in  the blue grass if you don't get the white balance adjusted. Your photo  has a blue color cast. Here it is with the white balance adjusted.




I  also noted that you posted the photo with an embedded ICC profile that  specifies ProPhoto. That's going to cause a lot of folks out there who  see the photo to see it incorrectly. Not all web browsers are  appropriately color managed so that people who look at your photo using  IE or Chrome are going to see something that looks about like this.



You want to make sure that any photos you post to the Internet have an embedded ICC profile that specifies sRGB as the color space.

Joe


----------



## imagesliveon (Nov 26, 2012)

Joe,


Where in CS6 can I change it? I found it in Photomax and changed it from Adobe RGB to sRGB. Is it within the RAW converter?

Kind regards

And thanks for the comments folks!


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 26, 2012)

imagesliveon said:


> Joe,
> 
> 
> Where in CS6 can I change it? I found it in Photomax and changed it from Adobe RGB to sRGB. Is it within the RAW converter?
> ...



In CS6 under the Edit menu select Color Settings. Unless you know precisely why you would want anything other than sRGB, set the working color space to sRGB.

When you open a raw file in ACR click on the blue line at the bottom of the screen and you can set ACR to export to a specific color space.

If you have a photo open in Photoshop you can convert between color spaces by selecting Convert to Profile from the Edit menu.

Joe


----------



## imagesliveon (Nov 26, 2012)

And another!




Gibson Les Paul 1960 Reissue by imagesliveon, on Flickr


----------



## Luke345678 (Nov 27, 2012)

Really nice guitar and love the contrast this photo gives off. I have to show this to my friend, he is obsessed with all and any guitars!


----------



## imagesliveon (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks!




Gibson 1960 Reissue G0 by imagesliveon, on Flickr


----------

